# Buymymotorhome.com



## xabia (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi,
anyone know of a company called buymymotorhome.com?They are based in nottingham and have offered to buy my motorhome for cash.They say they will send a driver to collect the van and in three to five working days I will recieve payment at the agreed price.The old lawyer in me is very uneasy about handing over my van on trust and having a nail biting five days until they get in touch.I have emailed them to say I will deliver it myself and will not hand the vehicle over until I recieve a bankers draft.Any suggestions or info welcome.
thanks,
xabia


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I could collect tomorrow and pay you 2 days later if you like  

don't think so, do you?

The fact you're asking is answer enough I reckon


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

I haven't heard of them. Have they asked for the V5 when they plan to collect the van? You need more infomation. I'd phone Nottingham Trading Standards first followed by the DVLA and your insurer for advice.

Good luck. 

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Have they said they will pay for your van? On their website, it sounds like a boat brokerage scheme. But those are based at marinas, where people will see them. What is the place they take them to like? Is it secure? Can people go there and browse? Are they insured? Are they insured to damage to the van while people are poking around it?

They have a number of positive reports from clients, but in the form of "A.B. of Notting Hill", which can't be traced.

NOT WITH A BARGE POLE, until you know more about them.

Gerald


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Their website says:

"Just leave it to us and choose which option suits you:

A cash offer for an immediate sale and instant cash
Sale by brokerage to achieve the best possible price
Sale at a motorhome show aiming for the best of both worlds"

You might care to tell them that you have settled on the first option and request that their driver arrives with the "instant cash". However I imagine that they may say that you need to take your motorhome to them so that they can inspect and value it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Selling*

Hi

Irrespective of what you are selling and who you are selling to, do not release goods until you have cleared funds.

When I sold my Vectra to www.wewillbuyyourcar.com - they valued it, their driver came and he and the Vectra left only when their CHAPS payment was in my bank - exactly the excellent service they advertised.

Russell


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Just thinking of how the conversation is going to go with your insurance company...
So Mr Xabia, you didn't know this guy...
You gave him your keys....
He drove it away ....
... and now you can't work out where it is and you think it's been stolen ....
I don't think our policy covers that .....


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a feeling these people are the same as the old RDH Motorhomes, if you type RDH motorhomes into google, you are linked to the site the OP mentions


----------



## spire2003 (Dec 21, 2008)

xabia said:


> Hi,
> anyone know of a company called buymymotorhome.com?They are based in nottingham and have offered to buy my motorhome for cash.They say they will send a driver to collect the van and in three to five working days I will recieve payment at the agreed price.The old lawyer in me is very uneasy about handing over my van on trust and having a nail biting five days until they get in touch.I have emailed them to say I will deliver it myself and will not hand the vehicle over until I recieve a bankers draft.Any suggestions or info welcome.
> thanks,
> xabia


The phone no on their website is a Mansfield phone no. I am sure they have premises they use in Chesterfield. I live in Chesterfield & contacted them earlier this year as i was considering selling my M/H. They recently contacted me, as they have done from time to time. They have offered to sell my vehicle, on brokerage, at UK Motorhome and Caravan Autumn Fair in Newark on 3-4 September. They have contacted me before other M/H shows offering the same. People who have visited M/H shows may have seen their stand selling vehicles. As i haven't been to any shows i can't help you on that one.


----------



## spire2003 (Dec 21, 2008)

stevec195 said:


> I have a feeling these people are the same as the old RDH Motorhomes, if you type RDH motorhomes into google, you are linked to the site the OP mentions


 Think you are correct as i seem to remember RDH had a yard at Calow, Chesterfield. I'm sure these people have a place at Calow.


----------



## xabia (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks everyone for all the replies.the norm would seem to be cash on collection if they are genuine buyers,though brokerage terms through a recognised dealer only pays when sold.I've decided to keep the van and take it to Spain this winter.just for interests sake I was getting £14500 for a 2006 Ford Rimor katamarano coachbuilt and they sell for about £18500 on the forecourts.Unless they sell it direct to the end customer I can't see how they can make a profit-unless of course i was never going to get £14500?


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Xabia,

I can vouch for them as I have recently purchased through them - they are actually in Mansfield. I have dealt with Richard and Natalie, and we met Richard when we went to look at the van. They use RDH for their servicing and prep work, and that is where I collected the van from. 

I'm not affiliated with them in any way, but received a good service from them. Not sure if I have any other worthwhile info, but try me if you like

Of course I would agree and advise to do what you feel is correct in the transaction, they are a business at the end of the day so you have to protect your interests. I could only recommend that the V5 remains yours until the deal is done...

Mark


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

A V5 is not proof of ownership or title, it is merely the registered keepers details only held at DVLA.

Never part with a vehicle until you have cleared funds in your Bank account, bankers drafts can be forged, PayPal payments are expensive and can be reversed, cheques can be stolen and reversed.

Cash is suspicious and can also be counterfeit.

Be warned

Peter


----------



## xabia (Aug 18, 2011)

*buymymotorhome*

many thanks to mark and peter for their feedback.I was wondering if keeping the V5 gave me any surety because this is exactly what the company was telling me I should do(they get my motorhome and I get the V5).Definitely not proceeding,Spain here i come.


----------



## johnandcaz (Oct 22, 2006)

I can definately vouch for them as I have just sold my Compass Aventgarde 200 to them. The staff are all very friendly & helpful, I have to admit I was very wary of the company to start with but they are very professional & whilst they obviously won't pay you as much as you could sell your vehicle privately, they will pay a fair price ( after checking condition & testing for damp). They were even willing to pay my travelling costs to & from their offices as I wanted to take my vehicle to them rather than have it collected. Once the price was confirmed, money was paid into my bank account by BACS next day. I would whole heartedly reccomend them if you want a quick, no hassle sale.


----------



## sallydog17 (May 25, 2015)

Hi ive unfortunatly delt with them still owe me over £1500 (richard wood and his daughter natalie) they are a bunch of crooks!!!!!! Please dont use them


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you taken any legal advice over this.

cabby


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

xabia said:


> Hi,
> anyone know of a company called buymymotorhome.com?They are based in nottingham and have offered to buy my motorhome for cash.They say they will send a driver to collect the van and in three to five working days I will recieve payment at the agreed price.The old lawyer in me is very uneasy about handing over my van on trust and having a nail biting five days until they get in touch.I have emailed them to say I will deliver it myself and will not hand the vehicle over until I recieve a bankers draft.Any suggestions or info welcome.
> thanks,
> xabia


 I beleive they are the same people as Motorhome Depot who I have dealt with , and can recommend them . Thjey pass vans onto dealers throughout the country and private buyers , it works for some perhaps not for everyone .


----------

